
Surgeon performs successful head transplant on a monkey - jaequery
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/surgeon-wants-perform-human-head-121305145.html
======
smt88
This is pedantic, but shouldn't it be a _body_ transplant?

In the case of a human, the brain is what makes you yourself. Shouldn't the
body be the thing that's being planted?

------
jaequery
Scary part is that this is just the beginning.

